# hello again



## almond (Dec 10, 2009)

Well i got on in the forum but still no answers ! anyway there is something i can offer to all who need it, 
Its ,computer assistance, if you have any question or want to ask about just tell me
i think i may help u.

warmest feelings to all of you 
almond


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Almond I take it this is free advice and assistance, if not the post will be deleted as only premium members can advertise their services on the forum.

Maiden


----------



## almond (Dec 10, 2009)

Dear Maiden;

Please explain your meaning and clarify your words so it could be understood .
and whats a premium?

thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

almond said:


> Well i got on in the forum but still no answers ! anyway there is something i can offer to all who need it,
> Its ,computer assistance, if you have any question or want to ask about just tell me
> i think i may help u.
> 
> ...




You have said you can give computer assistance... is this free or will you be making a charge? If you are charging for your advice or assistance you cannot advertise in here unless you uprgrade your membership to premium status and this you will have to pay for

Maiden


----------

